# Nike Boot Warranty



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If they're good enough for your to ride the season out with, why would you be an ass and send them back afterwards?


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> If they're good enough for your to ride the season out with, why would you be an ass and send them back afterwards?


How does that make me an ass? sending my boots back now would effectively end my season. I'm not gonna go out and buy another pair of $300 nike boots while I wait for nike to validate the integrity of my boot. A popped zoom air pocket doesn't mean that the boot fell apart. it will still get me down the hill. I didn't pay $300+ for brand new nike boots to have the zoom air pop in them. warranty departments exist for a reason.

All I was asking was if anyone had any experience with Nike's warranty department. Obviously, you don't so why reply to this thread?


----------



## Before2Day (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't. But I contacted Nike via email and received info that I'd only be entitled to a 350 product voucher for my kaijus. But wait, that voucher is only good at Nike retail stores or Nike.com. Interestingly enough, you can't purchase Nike snow through either. So I kept em and eventually traded for some brand new zoom af1's and couldn't be more stoked. I'd call if I were you. GL


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> If they're good enough for your to ride the season out with, why would you be an ass and send them back afterwards?


cuz most people dont have a backup pair of boots?


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Before2Day said:


> I don't. But I contacted Nike via email and received info that I'd only be entitled to a 350 product voucher for my kaijus. But wait, that voucher is only good at Nike retail stores or Nike.com. Interestingly enough, you can't purchase Nike snow through either. So I kept em and eventually traded for some brand new zoom af1's and couldn't be more stoked. I'd call if I were you. GL


ohh really? crapp.... thanks i'll try emailing them to see what's up. maybe i can sell my 350 nike voucher for $300 in craigslist or something >.<


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

jyuen said:


> ohh really? crapp.... thanks i'll try emailing them to see what's up. maybe i can sell my 350 nike voucher for $300 in craigslist or something >.<


Fuck you..


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

d15 said:


> Fuck you..


?...........


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea, fuck you.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

*sigh*

10char


----------



## Before2Day (Feb 14, 2011)

Dude i'd call. Email will probably only get you the same response I did. Just ask to speak with Nike snowboarding in specific. GL and let me know how it went


----------



## mmont16 (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuck what those guys say. Nike makes enough money, wear that shit out and send it back. I don't know if they'll honor the warranty, but they should. I didn't even know Nike shoes had warranties.


----------

